# Three times in five days!!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes!!! I think we're back I'm our groove thank god!!!! I think you guys really helped me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Love when that happens!


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Yes!!! I think we're back I'm our groove thank god!!!! I think you guys really helped me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

What did you do to make this happen? I love to hear about positive examples of change here.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

She was the HD spouse and she turned down the thermostat.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did a 180, one night when he fell asleep on a Friday night I told him I was going out by myself and he just was so confused. We ended up having a talk about how things hadn't been going well so I was going to focus on what I could control and make myself better. I turned down the heat a lot, made him make the first move. One night I just said I wasn't in the mood and then when he got out of the shower I attacked him. The next day he said we both needed a break from keeping track of how long it had been in between sex. (??) 
I also encouraged him to go to IC for issues with his ex and kids and that has helped. I think the season and more daylight helps too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Isn't it encouraging to know that you and your spouse CAN get there, especially when things look down for so long? I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

You go girl!

Like with my marriage, there is definitely hope. Since marriage counseling and sex therapy, in 3 or 4 months my wife went from LD to nearly insatiable. I hope I can keep it up!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for telling your story. It is good to hear that some people can change the dynamic of their marriage. You will be able to be the voice of experience to others here who do not know what to do to solve their relationship difficulties.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's definitely awesome to know that we can turn things around. I hope that this upswing continues!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Now stop bragging and go back to suffering like the rest of us!! 

Just kidding, glad things are turning around for you!


----------

